
Uber’s largest shareholder wants it to exit Africa and Asia - nopinsight
https://qz.com/1183770/softbank-wants-uber-to-quit-africa-india-asia-after-investment/
======
xbmcuser
If I recall correctly Softbank has investments in uber competitors getting
uber out might be good for there other investments I hope competition
authorities keep a look out for this.

------
hkmurakami
>Softbank has significant stakes (paywall) in some of the world’s largest
ride-hailing companies including Uber rivals like India’s Ola and China’s Didi
so it is perhaps unsurprising that it might want the California-based company
to focus on core markets where it doesn’t compete with its other investments.

>However, in an email to Quartz, an Uber spokesperson insisted that the
company is “very much committed” to its African operations and is “excited”
about its “future growth prospects.”

Unsurprising desire from SB. Will be interesting how this plays out in the
board room

